# Future Slot head.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Well Grumpy is a grumpy again, My Daughter gave Birth to a 10lb 8 oz baby boy on Monday. I have begun building his own slot box lol....


Coach


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Congrats Dave!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Have a cigar Coach!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

have a cigar, you're gonna go far
you're gonna fly high
you're never gonna die, 
you 're gonna make it if you try
they're gonna love you

sorry, I couldn't resist, I was listening to Floyd on my ipod today


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

10lbs. 8oz....Must be that GOOD TEXAS STEAK! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! Have you bought his first slot car controller yet? You can never start too early! :thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats to the "Grumpy again" and welcome to the future slot car addict :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well Grumpy is a grumpy again, My Daughter gave Birth to a 10lb 8 oz baby boy on Monday. I have begun building his own slot box lol....
> Coach


Dave congrats! Sorry I didn't see this until now. 10+ Lbs, . Bring 'em in big down that away, huh? 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------

